# Anybody trade WorldMark into Whistler with II or RCI?



## Tokapeba (Dec 28, 2007)

I’m trying to trade into Whistler and am wondering if anybody has had any luck. I put in a request with II in May for 12/20/2008-1/20/2009 and received a reservation for 2/8/2009. It wasn’t the time I wanted, they were only off by 3 weeks. Can WorldMark trade into Whistler for this period? Should I switch from II to RCI?

Andy.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 29, 2007)

Tokapeba said:


> I’m trying to trade into Whistler and am wondering if anybody has had any luck. I put in a request with II in May for 12/20/2008-1/20/2009 and received a reservation for 2/8/2009. It wasn’t the time I wanted, they were only off by 3 weeks. Can WorldMark trade into Whistler for this period? Should I switch from II to RCI?
> 
> Andy.



WM has 2 resorts in Whistler and they are all booked up for weeks 51 & 52.  Week 1, 2, and 3 are wide open.

Exchanging into Whistler at week 51 & 52 are harder than Maui.  I doubt that anyone has a sure way of getting to Whistler in an exchange then.

Good luck,

P.S.
A 1BR Cascade Lodge costs 8,000 WM credits for 1 week at that time of the year.  Buy Resale at 65 cents a credit or $5,200 + $150 closing fee.  Do it tomorrow and you will be an owner in 2 weeks and snag a week 1,2 or 3.  Go on the wait list for weeks 51 & 52 and you still might get there.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 30, 2007)

WM has 2 resorts in the Whistler valley. One the cascades lodge is in the Whistler village. This resort makes everything in Whistler a short walk away. 

The other resort is near "Creekside" which is several miles from the village. The Creekside area is getting developed and skiing from there is available. But it isn't like being in the village.


----------



## LLW (Dec 30, 2007)

Tokapeba said:


> I’m trying to trade into Whistler and am wondering if anybody has had any luck. I put in a request with II in May for 12/20/2008-1/20/2009 and received a reservation for 2/8/2009. It wasn’t the time I wanted, they were only off by 3 weeks. Can WorldMark trade into Whistler for this period? Should I switch from II to RCI?
> 
> Andy.



Since you are already a Worldmark owner, I wondered why you didn't book the dates you want in the WM system? That's the surest way to get specific dates especially weeks 51 and 52. You might have had to put in throwaway days to get weeks 51 and 52, but as Perry said, the first weeks of January are still open. (If you don't know what throwaway days are, search for it on the www.wmowners.com forum.)

If you want more high-end resorts than WM, you can book WM as a back-up and keep your on-going search at II going. You may cancel your WM reservation up to 30 days before check-in.

If you want weeks 51 and 52, put in a waitlist request at WM. Cast a wide net - you may put in 8 requests with wide-open dates and unit types - and it is highly likely that you will get your wish. Good luck!


----------



## ladycody (Dec 30, 2007)

LLW said:


> *If you want more high-end resorts than WM, you can book WM as a back-up and keep your on-going search at II going. You may cancel your WM reservation up to 30 days before check-in.*



As LLW said...this is a great option...and I'm surprised you didnt book something using your WM.  This is very do-able when trying to trade "up" to higher end properties.  You dont need to have the credits sitting available in your account in order to do a search or to request&confirm an exchange as long as you have viable credits _some_where in a reservation that can be cancelled in the event that you confirm an exchange (it usually takes the exchange companies a day or two to take the credits from your account so as long as you can cancel a res and _get_ credits into your account...you'll be all set).


You can also pull some great deals in the flexchange period since that opens at 59 days out and you can cancel WM 30 days prior to check-in.  It gives you almost a month to search for 4000 credit exchange deals...but you still have a guaranteed reservation to fall back on in the event that nothing turns up (this works _exceptionally_ well in areas like Mexico, Florida, Branson, and other timeshare loaded areas).  



> I put in a request with II in May for 12/20/2008-1/20/2009 and received a reservation for 2/8/2009. It wasn’t the time I wanted, they were only off by 3 weeks.



_Both_ Worldmark resorts are wide open in Jan (except New Years)...so you could certainly get the specific week you wanted right now...everything from 1br at Cascade Lodge to 1,2&3 bedrooms at sundance.  You could keep your search open with II if you'd like to try and get another resort instead of WM?

Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Tokapeba (Dec 30, 2007)

ladycody said:


> As LLW said...this is a great option...and I'm surprised you didnt book something using your WM.  This is very do-able when trying to trade "up" to higher end properties.  You dont need to have the credits sitting available in your account in order to do a search or to request&confirm an exchange as long as you have viable credits _some_where in a reservation that can be cancelled in the event that you confirm an exchange (it usually takes the exchange companies a day or two to take the credits from your account so as long as you can cancel a res and _get_ credits into your account...you'll be all set).
> 
> 
> You can also pull some great deals in the flexchange period since that opens at 59 days out and you can cancel WM 30 days prior to check-in.  It gives you almost a month to search for 4000 credit exchange deals...but you still have a guaranteed reservation to fall back on in the event that nothing turns up (this works _exceptionally_ well in areas like Mexico, Florida, Branson, and other timeshare loaded areas).
> ...



Wow thats why I like TUG. I made my reservation today for Sundance and will keep my ongoing searches and if nothing else pops up I'm still going to Whistler.


----------



## ladycody (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!  You may want to check and be sure that your check-in day correspondes with the check-in days available for the resorts you're interested in snagging with II. (learned that one the hard way...LOL) 

Also make sure that you booked with viable credits (meaning not going to expire between now and then.  You can work with a VC to put the expired ones into a different reservation if they are old...but it's good to know what you've booked it with.  Hope that made sense.


----------

